# Spider Mites on budding plants?



## linzwa (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm 6 weeks into Flowering some Silver Haze and Mr. Nice-G13 and I have a big mite problem. I'm currently using azamax but I don't know if I have enough time. My question is this, do the mites just eat the leaves or will they go into the bud also? The buds are looking good but all my leaves have yellowed bigtime. I just don't know if it will be safe to smoke. Any advice be be appreciated. Thanks from Ohio.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2013)

They will also get the buds.

I used Ultra-Mite Spray the last time I had mites.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 7, 2013)

SNS 209...deters the bugs. I like it, it works. Just discontinue use 2 weeks before chop, or you will be tasting something extra in your smoke!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2013)

IMO, it is too late to use anything.  SN209 will not get rid of them if you have them and really, this late, virtually anything you use you will be ingesting.  And most of it is either dangerous to ingest or it makes the bud taste terrible.

You can still smoke it.  Not to gross you out, but you are probably getting less "bug parts" smoking bud that had spider mites than when you eat breakfast cereal.


----------



## linzwa (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. SN 209 on the way but I think I'm throwing them out and starting over.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 8, 2013)

keep in mind 209 is a preventative measure, it doenst kill them it actually allows your plant to take up rosmeric acid and form a liquid barrier of this acid around the cell walls in the plant, when a bug bites it they taste the rosemary plant which they hate so they stop eating and move on, may take a few chomps before they realize the whole plant is aweful tasting and they either move on to an untreated plant or die of starvation. defently not something to treat the problem however i used it when i had a thripe problem and after a month of 209 to all my plants and now growing a few new plants without 209 iv seen nothing come back.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

No! Do not throw them out! There is no reason to do that. 

You want SNS 217 Mite Killer. Rosemary extract that can be used until the day of harvest. 2x in one week should beat them down enough to get you through harvest. 

Damage won't go away on the leaves obviously, but as long as you're feeding the plants too you'll still take a good harvest. And a lot of the damage you're seeing may not be because of mites, it might be from the Azamax, which if you've been using already on the proper schedule, should have them mostly beat down already.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't throw them out.  However, I wouldn't treat them with anything.  Even if something is safe to use up to the day of harvest doesn't mean that you want it on your plants.  Rosemary has a nasty taste that you will, IMO, be able to taste on your buds.

If you are in a place that is arid and your buds are not really dense, you can probably give your plants a shower and wash a bunch of the little critters off.  However, mites like living plants to feed off of.  When you chop most of them will depart.  And like I said, we ingest hundreds (if not thousands) of bug parts (and other nasty things) everyday.  The few spider mites that may remain in the bud is insignificant.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2013)

IF you can move them. Take them into the shower and use as cold a water as you can to wash off all webs. Spray all leaves of the plant heavy with the cold water and the bud lightly so as to not break off many trichs , IF you have a garden sprayer fill it with ice and water and use it.


----------



## my my (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the way THG thinks. and i am sure she is right.
I got mites late in harvest on one grow.. and kept thinking what to do, what to do...
Then i remembered the reason i started to grow in the 1st place.. 
Because of commercial weed being sprayed with bug killer (raid, etc.)
coming acrossed the boarder in gas tanks etc etc..
i figured a few mites aren't going to be near as bad as that stuff i had been smoking for several decades....


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

Taste is fleeting, it's the affects of the smoke that matter. 

I've used the SNS 217 many times, up to the last week of harvest, and I've never tasted the rosemary. I've used Dawn and water through the last week too, never tasted soap.

Mites hate humidity, spraying the underside of the leaves with just water can slow them down too, but you have to spray every day. Ozzy's tip to wash off the webbing, if you're at that point, is a good one.


----------



## FatNakedGuy (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an indoor tent garden with just little 1" plants (1st time).  I don't garden outdoors or visit anyone else who is gardening.

Where the hell do these mites come from, and should I be concerned?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2013)

FNG mites are in nature if you cut you grass you should not bring those cloths into the area of the house your grow tent is on. Always take a shower to wash off any bugs you might have brung in on your body. If you have a cat or dog you have a greater chance of getting bugs(mites,thrips,fungus flies, etc)


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

Mites ride on your clothes, your animals, your grocery bags, wherever they can hitch a ride. Their favorite outdoor living space is natural ferns and greenery. All you have to do is bump into someone who has them on their clothes, one hitches a ride, crawls off you to your plants, and you have an infestation. They reproduce asexually, so it only takes one.

All crops have their own pests,spider mites are the most common found in grow rooms. People act like they're at the same level as an STD, but there wouldn't be a million products out there to kill them if they weren't a very common problem.

Keeping others out of your grow is always a good idea. Not bringing in clones from other grows is another way to help prevent. You can use a systemic product, like the 209 as a preventative.

You know you have them when you see little white dots on your leaves. If you treat at the first sign of damage you're more than able to control and eradicate.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2013)

You know what i don't understand is I have had them a few times indoors and not one outside all year.... Weird.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2013)

Thats because in nature the SM's natural enemy eat them and keep them in check.  When they get inside and none of the predators are there, their population explodes into a mass that overtakes the plants.


----------



## linzwa (Oct 8, 2013)

Again, thank you everyone for all your replies. I learned a lot of good information from this situation thanks to all of you. Live and learning from my mistakes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know that I would call spider mites a mistake--it is more one of those things that just happen.  I'm sure that you are going to still have a nice harvest.  

I do like Ozzy mentioned if I get mites late in flowering.  I live in an arid climate and can put them in the shower for a nice icy cold shower.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 9, 2013)

I use the sns as well as this other product Liquid Lady Bug

it suffocates them and causes them and eggs to drip off, recommended use is 2 applications 1 one day one the next and then in a week if u still see issues

i bought it this time in concentrate makes 1 gal which is 100$ the conc. was like 35 i think

also you can cut up a sponge in strips soak in it and then u loosely wrap the stalk with one and zip tie it so any that may live thru the drip off will not make it bak up from the ground as they travel via stems 

You use it with no fans on it evaporates in 5 mins even if u really soak them and it's organic safe to use etc etc and u get immediate results the sns does great but it takes a bit of a toll on the plants as u are trying to get them to saok it up thru roots and is more a preventative then an all out bomb

lastly i remember in my thread dr. fever i think it was said a burst of co2 will kill all but i went with the LLB and am very happy with it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

CO2 will kill the little beasties, but you have to hit them with a lot of it.  I don't run CO2, so I don't know the specifics.

I personally have never had Liquid Lady Bug work for me on mites.  If I get an infestation, I pretty much need to use Forbid, Avid, or Floramite to get rid of them.  After that something like SNS 209 will keep tghem gone, but will not eradicate them.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2013)

10,000ppm Co2 to kill ANY insect, if its possible to contain your grow area, ie tent or plastic sheets taped up to create a tent like area, a simple bottle or bucket with a bit of water and a handful of dry ice set in the center of your tented/tarped off area for about 20min depending on the size should raise your Co2 ppms above 10,000. btw it needs to stay at or over 10,000 ppm for at LEAST 15min to kill everything. its a pretty simple and relatively cheap way to Co2 bomb your grow area, considering MOST places you can buy dry ice sell it for a buck or 2 per pound. and especially now thats its nearing halloween yah should be able to find it a little easier. and my excuse during the rest of the year isnt a far stretch from the truth, if they ask why you need dry ice, simply say you have an indoor vegetable or herb garden thats infested with bugs and your using it to raise the Co2 levels to kill the bugs so you dont have to spray chemicals. they typicaly say ok and wow cuz they learned something new about the product they sell LOL!!!

after thought, i also saw a video on youtube the other day about using this same method slightly modified to kill root insects like root aphids in a DWC system, simply put some water in s bottle, cut/drill a hole near the top on the side of the bottle and stick a hose into it that fits on the intake pipe on the back of the bigger and better air pumps,connect the hose in the bottle to this intake pipe, turn off valves to other non infected DWCs and then drop in some dry ice in the bottle and cap the bottle, as the bottle fills with Co2 gas from the dry ice sublimating the hose higher up hooked to the air pump will suck the Co2 gas in and pump it to your infected DWC bucket via the air stone(s), after about 15-20min everything insect wise living in your bucket will be dead, rinse roots well to get rid of dead bugs and changed out solution in bucket, also hook up everything as normal and your bug problem is solved... i know this is about Spider Mites but hey when yah come across something so simple and effective you just gotta share with others. good knowledge to keep in your back pocket for a rainy day so to speak... 

good luck with the Borg


----------



## linzwa (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome information. Keep it coming.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

If you are going to use CO2 to kill pests, you must have some kind of monitor so you know the levels.  I doubt that you can get to the levels you need with dry ice.  Keep in mind that CO2 can also kill people, so be safe with it and use it only with proper monitoring equipment.  I would also be a little leery about shooting CO2 into the roots of my plants.  I have never seen or heard of root aphids in a DWC system.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 10, 2013)

root aphids in DWC system, Co2 Experiment to kill root aphids.
part 1  hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fRnY9jul6c
part 2  hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ3pyGxMK08
part 3  hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xqRspVW5G0
part one is where he finds how he got roots aphids in the first place, part 2 is the Co2 experiment... the 3rd one really isnt part 3 but it fits, instead of using the pump to push Co2 he opted to use a small chunk of dry ice in each bucket directly, repeated i think he said every 15-20min or so to keep lvls up, after all the dry ice sublimated off and it was clear he walked back in and checked, all dead, he even says its a temporary solution yet a very effective solution, temp since it doesnt kill the eggs, but repeat every few days helps disrupt the life cycle enough you can keep it under controll till harvest, 2-3 weeks for him... idk pretty interesting way of going about this and effective, other videos of harvest after the treatments of dry ice look great, plants didnt seem to be effected by the Co2 in the root zone, remember millions of years ago the earths natural Co2 level was at least 4-5 times what it is today and plants thrived so much more then today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Don't throw them out.  However, I wouldn't treat them with anything.  Even if something is safe to use up to the day of harvest doesn't mean that you want it on your plants.  Rosemary has a nasty taste that you will, IMO, be able to taste on your buds.
> 
> If you are in a place that is arid and your buds are not really dense, you can probably give your plants a shower and wash a bunch of the little critters off.  However, mites like living plants to feed off of.  When you chop most of them will depart.  And like I said, we ingest hundreds (if not thousands) of bug parts (and other nasty things) everyday.  The few spider mites that may remain in the bud is insignificant.



:yeahthat: :48:


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 13, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, it is too late to use anything.  SN209 will not get rid of them if you have them and really, this late, virtually anything you use you will be ingesting.  And most of it is either dangerous to ingest or it makes the bud taste terrible.
> 
> You can still smoke it.  Not to gross you out, but you are probably getting less "bug parts" smoking bud that had spider mites than when you eat breakfast cereal.



Ha!  This is so true.  What the FDA actually allows in our food is mind bending.


----------

